

Ask HN: Help me pick a domain name. - jmonegro

So I'm building a little app, mostly for myself, but also who those who find it useful.<p>It can be summarized as a simple personal memo or note taking app.<p>I went for the name "remember the memo", with the url "rtmemo.com", but right before registering, I wondered whether it made any sense to use that.<p>Now I'm stuck. What do you think of the name I chose? What do you suggest?<p>Thanks!
======
jacquesm
rtmemo.com is as good as it gets, better register it while you can!

If you come up with a better one later on then you can always find another use
for this one. For $7.25 or so that's a pretty good deal, 99% of the domains
that are up for sale on ebay are not that good.

~~~
jacquesm
Judging by the fact that the registrant looks quite similar to the one used
for the domain in your sig I'm guessing it worked :)

------
jmonegro
Alright, I registered it. Thanks for your help.

------
noodle
go with your gut. if you want to change it later, you can always drop another
few bucks. its not a huge expense.

------
otoburb
memoaddict.com

------
benatkin
memodrug.com

------
ddemchuk
bustaname.com is your friend, type in a bunch of different keywords and pick
the one you like

